# Which exit again?



## segal3 (Feb 20, 2003)

And what directions from there?

~Matt Segal


----------



## intex98 (Sep 20, 2002)

Going north - get off the 101 at Hope Ave. It's RIGHT off the freeway, you can miss it.

Going south - Get off on La Cumbre. Left at the light, over the bridge, and then the first right onto Calle Real. Go straight, through one light and it'll be on your left - again, you can't miss it.


----------



## WAM (Jan 30, 2002)

Bimmerfest location marked by the Star


----------

